# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  DIVA - F -  XBEAUCERON - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - RESTE CACHEE DANS SA NICHE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* DIVA
*Type:* Beauceron
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 8 mois 
*N° d'identification:* SIREN N°795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière

Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *DIVA*

*Diva est parrainée*

*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis février 2018 
*Sexe :*Femelle 
*Race :* Croisée Beauceron
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisée :* Le sera si réservée
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Diva a été capturée dans la rue par les dogcatcheurs. On ne connaît rien de son passé.

* Caractère:*
Diva est une chienne qui ne se fait pas encore à l'environnement du refuge.
Elle passe ses journées dans sa niche et refuse de sortir : elle ne peut donc pas profiter de la nourriture comme elle le devrait même si les bénévoles lui donne de la nourriture dans sa niche.
Diva n'est pas du tout agressive, que ce soit avec les humains ou les chiens.

*Diva est une chienne perdue qui aura besoin d'une famille expérimentée pour reprendre confiance dans la vie.**
Il faut que sa future famille soit consciente que le chemin sera probablement long avant que Diva soit totalement à l'aise dans ses pattounes mais elle en vaut la peine.
Qui va craquer pour la jolie Diva ?*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos :

* 










---------------------------------------------------------------------

Diva sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Diva peut-être adoptée en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...a-niche#673034
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*La jolie DIVA attend un parrainage et une bonne adoption rapide car, apeurée , elle risque la mort !*

----------


## Vegane7

FB de DIVA :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Vite, une ou des marraines pour la sauver de l'exécution !

----------


## Vegane7

Cette dame, Annie Bourderionnet (https://www.facebook.com/annie.bourderionnet), envoie demain un chèque de 60 € pour participer aux marrainages de LENI, INKA et DIVA :


LENI : 20 €
INKA : 20 €
DIVA : 20 €


Elle demande à ce que son chèque ne soit encaissé que le 16 mars.


Il reste donc 45 € à trouver pour finaliser le marrainage de DIVA !

----------


## Vegane7

Socrates (forum Mukitza) complète le marrainage de DIVA avec une partie (30 €) de son marrainage de Fortuna décédée.

Il manque 15 € !

----------


## Vegane7

Je finalise le marrainage de DIVA : 15 € envoyés à l'instant par Paypal.


Merci de confirmer  :: 

Une bonne famille à présent !

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Noté  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Les marraines de DIVA, dont je fais partie, demandent des nouvelles de DIVA.
Merci par avance.

----------


## France34

Qui va sauver cette pauvre louloute de cette terrible fourrière où elle risque la mort à tout moment ?

----------


## Vegane7

> Les marraines de DIVA, dont je fais partie, demandent des nouvelles de DIVA.
> Merci par avance.


??

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Diva est toujours à la fourrière

----------


## France34

Pas de nouvelles récentes de DIVA ! J'espère qu'elle tient le coup dans cette terrible fourrière !

----------


## France34

Pas de nouvelles de DIVA depuis Juillet !   ::

----------


## France34

*A faire sortir très vite de cette horrible fourrière !*

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier la pauvre DIVA ! Un adoptant , une FA ou un bon refuge  pour la faire vite sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

A sauver très vite de Roumanie !

----------


## bab

.


> Mer 12 Juin 2019 - 16:43Diva  est toujours à l'adoption, on ne l'oublie pas. Elle ne pourra pas se  sentir bien dans ses pattounes à la fourrière et doit rejoindre une  famille aimante pour évoluer
> 
> https://youtu.be/MeA6OsSmI78

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de DIVA à repartager :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post de la pauvre DIVA , oubliée dans une terrible fourrière roumaine !

----------


## France34

Une bénévole de Mukitza est allée à la fourrière en Mars et a dit que DIVA était dans un box avec beaucoup de chiens ! Quelqu'un pour la sortir de là avant qu'elle ne soit tuée par ses congénères ?

----------


## France34

Un bon adoptant , une bonne fa ou un bon refuge pour la pauvre DIVA depuis longtemps dans cette terrible fourrière ! ::

----------


## Vegane7

2 ANS 1/2 DE FOURRIÈRE pour DIVA... SOS !!!

----------


## bab

up  ::

----------


## France34

Qui aura la ténacité de se proposer pour adopter la pauvre DIVA ? ::

----------


## Vegane7

3 ans de fourrière, 3 ans d'enfer pour DIVA.
Mais que font les assos, les refuges ?...

----------


## girafe

Diva est toujours à la fourrière  ::  Elle est seulement effrayée mais n'est pas agressive




>

----------


## GADYNETTE

DIVA a l'air tellement gentil...son regard en dit si long

----------


## Vegane7

3 ANS 1/2 DE FOURRIÈRE POUR DIVA !!!
C'est inadmissible...
On repartage pour elle massivement SVP !
Vite, une FA, un adoptant, un refuge...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle fait peine à voir.....vite une gentille famille

----------


## girafe

Diva est toujours en fourrière et l'association qui l'avait réservée vient d'annuler la réservation
 Diva se retrouve donc sans solution elle est en urgence, c'est une ancienne et les euthanasies ont repris à la fourrière !
 :: 

* 10 chiens ont été euthanasiés sans que personne ne soit prévenu et des listes ont étés établies pour les prochaines victimes Diva n'y figure pas mais elle est en danger !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Vegane7

> UP !


UP !
DANGER EXECUTION !

----------


## France34

Prenez conscience  de son regard pitoyable ! Ca ne vous fend pas le coeur ? Vite, quelqu'un pour la sauver !!!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## girafe

Toujours là Diva....

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, son regard me fend le coeur, me rend triste...j'aimerais tellement qu'elle soit vite adoptée

----------


## Vegane7

C'est d'autant plus terrible qu'elle était réservée par cette asso anglaise qui l'a lâchée au dernier moment.
Souhaitons que 2022 soit l'année de l'adoption de Diva...  :: 

Merci de repartager pour elle :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## girafe

Diva devrait bientôt pouvoir quitter la fourrière avec quelques chanceux pour partir en pension !
elle cherche toujours un accueil (fa, asso, refuge, adoptants)

----------


## Vegane7

Quelle merveilleuse nouvelle !
Et quand le voyage aurait-il lieu ?
Il est plus que temps que Diva quitte la Roumanie, surtout depuis que l'asso anglaise l'a abandonnée à son sort.

----------


## girafe

Diva est en pension en roumanie. Elle a quitté aujourd'hui même la fourrière (apres 4 années !) 
il lui faut maintenant des adoptants, une FA, un refuge, une asso, bref un accueil pérenne en France 




> Diva est sortie ce matin. Elle est désormais en pension à Bacau.

----------


## girafe

Diva et Vali ensemble en pension 
ils cherchent un accueil

----------


## Vegane7

Ils ont l'air terrorisé (ou transis de froid)... Vivement qu'ils trouvent un foyer !

----------


## Vegane7

La pauvre DIVA, après avoir passé 4 ans en fourrière, est toujours à l'heure actuelle en pension en Roumanie...
Elle cherche un accueil, VITE !!! La pauvre en a marre d'avoir gâché déjà plus de 6 ans de sa vie en Roumanie, que ce soit en fourrière ou en pension... BESOIN d'un accueil en France (Belgique et Suisse possible aussi) pour elle SVP : adoptants, FA ou refuge !!!
CONTACT : https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100063527618493

----------

